# Do men ever talk to women anymore?



## Fowler

What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.

Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


----------



## AmericanStand

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


Nope heres how its done.
Step #1
Now this is really important you cant skimp or skip on it;

FIND A MAN.

Really honest you are going to have to do that!


Step #2

Start talking.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Smile. (It's as easy as that!).


----------



## FarmboyBill

Couldn't have said it better


----------



## FarmboyBill

Smiles scare some men. They think they are in the radar, headlights, ect. They don't know why a beautiful gal would smile at them, and not knowing or having a handle on that, it scares them.
NOW< If they thought they were the cats meow, THEN They wouldn't be intimidated by a womans smile, BUT most of us don't consider ourselves to be that handsome.


----------



## Fowler

Been there done that? Pay attention, its not that easy anymore. Unless he's over 70...LOL


----------



## Guest

There are nice guys and there are hound dawgs... The hounds pursue and chase everybunny they come across. The nice guys usually don't want to appear like their evil cousins... So they are polite - which might be what you are seeing?


----------



## TxGypsy

I have them talk to me all the time.....about the problems they are having with other women :facepalm: 

Apparently I am easy to talk to.


----------



## Laura

They seem pretty tongue-tied. When they get over it, they can't get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Guest

TxMex said:


> I have them talk to me all the time.....about the problems they are having with other women :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am easy to talk to.



Ahhhh. Therapy sessions.


----------



## lazyBum

I might realize a woman was attracted to me if she tattoo'd it backwards on my head and handed me a mirror. Maybe.

It's hard to tell a friendly smile from a "you make me randy" smile. I like the way the cute woman at the hardware store smiles at me. But, there isn't enough there to tell if she likes me or if she's just a happy person.


----------



## Fowler

I get that too LB, all smiles...then when I try to talk to them they get quite and say nothing or......get tongue tied


----------



## AmericanStand

lazyBum said:


> I like the way the cute woman at the hardware store smiles at me. But, there isn't enough there to tell if she likes me or if she's just a happy person.


What if its both?
Better yet what if shes happy BECAUSE she likes you?


----------



## TxGypsy

lazyBum said:


> I might realize a woman was attracted to me if she tattoo'd it backwards on my head and handed me a mirror. Maybe.
> 
> It's hard to tell a friendly smile from a "you make me randy" smile. I like the way the cute woman at the hardware store smiles at me. But, there isn't enough there to tell if she likes me or if she's just a happy person.


LOL...we are kindred spirits! 

I was on a second 'date' with my ex bf before I realized it was a date and not just friends getting together! Hence the reason I appreciate directness.


----------



## doingitmyself

If a woman looks angry, sad, depressed, no fun, or looks through me then why would i engage in conversation with her? 

If on the other hand she smiles easily, laughs, has sparkle in her eyes, and even slightly appears to be inviting me, then YES if I am attracted to her I will talk to her.

Ladies, us men want to talk to you, get to know you, but we have also learned that even a polite unwelcome smile and or hello invites our heads to get chewed off by some of those women that rather enjoy acting like a female dog. Most are not like that, but enough to make a man approach carefully. 

If your not getting talked to or smiled at it is very likely due to your the one not smiling, and inviting conversation. Men chase, that's what we were made to do, let us chase and we will. Put up signals of doom and gloom, or put up a face of anger and we don't need or want that. Just the same as women don't want to deal with that.


----------



## Fowler

I would say you would be correct doingit.....but I know what I have experienced and it's not due to the lack of smiling or eye contact....LOL Its seems to me, men take longer to warm up and open mouth to say hi, unless their drunk....LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI

doingitmyself said:


> If a woman looks angry, sad, depressed, no fun, or looks through me then why would i engage in conversation with her?
> 
> If on the other hand she smiles easily, laughs, has sparkle in her eyes, and even slightly appears to be inviting me, then YES if I am attracted to her I will talk to her.
> 
> Ladies, us men want to talk to you, get to know you, but we have also learned that even a polite unwelcome smile and or hello invites our heads to get chewed off by some of those women that rather enjoy acting like a female dog. Most are not like that, but enough to make a man approach carefully.
> 
> If your not getting talked to or smiled at it is very likely due to your the one not smiling, and inviting conversation. Men chase, that's what we were made to do, let us chase and we will. Put up signals of doom and gloom, or put up a face of anger and we don't need or want that. Just the same as women don't want to deal with that.


That reminds me of my GF and I back in "the old days" We had a motto when we were out and about. It was"

"If you're not having fun, fake it and smile!".

We got more attention than those sour, crabby women by far!


----------



## RichNC

I talk to women all the time, and they talk back, in the feed store, grocery store, dang even online and I am not a young or handsome man. I found some forums for birdwatching and gardening and the women are chatty, same in town, a nice smile at the produce section with a "so what you making", starts up a nice conversation. Most I guess are married, but I am happy where I am with my life, so I am not really looking for more than a conversation.


----------



## Jim-mi

You got a problem talking with some one over 70 . . . .???


----------



## Fowler

Jim-mi said:


> You got a problem talking with some one over 70 . . . .???


Guess you missed the pic?, and No. Older men have no problem conversing, its the men my age.

Yes I am just a no smiling, sour pus, that has a problem talking to 70 year old men.....LOL!!!!


----------



## roadless

I had a coworker ask if he could talk to me. He told me that his wife did to him what my ex did to me.
He seemed quite hurt and said he would prefer not to talk at work. He asked if we could meet at the local diner the next day. (Saturday) My heart went out to him, I knew how traumatic my breakup was and thought I could help.

Just a few minutes into breakfast, I realized he viewed our meeting as a date. :shocked:
Very awkward. 
I never would have went out with him had I understood his intentions.

Point of my story is that I obviously don't have the ability to 'read' men.
I like the direct approach too, at least then I would know if I was on a date!


----------



## doingitmyself

Fowler said:


> I would say you would be correct doingit.....but I know what I have experienced and it's not due to the lack of smiling or eye contact....LOL Its seems to me, men take longer to warm up and open mouth to say hi, unless their drunk....LOL


Fowler from the few pics. I have seen of you, you are a very attractive woman, could it be some of these guys are intimidated by your looks?


----------



## L.A.

* Do men ever talk to women anymore?

*Nope,,,,guess not,,,tried a few times,,but, I never know what I'm talking about,,,

:sing:


----------



## Fowler

doingitmyself said:


> Fowler from the few pics. I have seen of you, you are a very attractive woman, could it be some of these guys are intimidated by your looks?


thank you for the compliment, however I do not consider myself attractive, I am at the very least average and I am not sure how I could possibly intimadate anyone. Maybe I need a dating coach....LOL!!


----------



## Bret

I am married and talk and dance with everyone. If a man runs like a rabbit, shine a bright light in his eyes for a moment. If he turns his head and the light shines through his ears projecting on a wall, you know what you need to know and he should have kept his eyes on you anyway.

Half of the people in the world will reject you. It is not about you. I asked a women to dance last week and she said, no, not with you. She then swallowed her pizza hard and said "five minutes." I did not have time to wait and no time for gaming. The music goes on and waits for no one. 

I don't talk and dance well when I do them at the same time. It's still nice.

Like Christmas, expect nothing. Enjoy the season. Have fun.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Fowler, I think we need to hang out together, lol. I have the opposite problem...men approach me everywhere I go! I can be in Target looking at DVDs, pumping gas in my truck, walking into the convenience store or standing in line at the checkout, running in to pick up a pizza, and sometimes by three or four guys in the same grocery store!  When I used to go out dancing, more than once, I had guys almost come to blows over who asked me to dance first, for pete's sake!

Honestly, I don't know what it is, it's been like that ever since I was 11-12 (I matured early, lol - at 13 I could easily pass for 21). I don't do anything special or dress in any certain way, in fact I can be muddy or greasy from head to toe and it doesn't stop them. Sometimes it's nice, but sometimes I'd just like to be able to do my errands in peace, lol. I know, first world problems.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


What cha wanna talk about*?


----------



## copperkid3

Twp.Tom said:


> What cha wanna talk about*?


***********************
starting with the 'weather'.

Then you'll know soon enough, 'whether' she wants to continue talking to you.


----------



## Ardie/WI

calliemoonbeam said:


> Fowler, I think we need to hang out together, lol. I have the opposite problem...men approach me everywhere I go! I can be in Target looking at DVDs, pumping gas in my truck, walking into the convenience store or standing in line at the checkout, running in to pick up a pizza, and sometimes by three or four guys in the same grocery store!  When I used to go out dancing, more than once, I had guys almost come to blows over who asked me to dance first, for pete's sake!
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what it is, it's been like that ever since I was 11-12 (I matured early, lol - at 13 I could easily pass for 21). I don't do anything special or dress in any certain way, in fact I can be muddy or greasy from head to toe and it doesn't stop them. Sometimes it's nice, but sometimes I'd just like to be able to do my errands in peace, lol. I know, first world problems.


DH knows that whenever or whereever I go, he will find a man or three talking with me. I have no idea exactly why except that I smile at everyone.


----------



## Oggie

Talking to women is easy.

It's the listening to them that's a bit more difficult.


----------



## L.A.

I'm reminded of,,,,,"Why do women knit ??"

"So they have something to think about,,,while they are talking".........

:shocked:,,,Uh..Oh,,,,maybe shouldn't have,,,,uh,,,,See what happens,,,,when I try to talk to girls!!!! darn it anyway,,,,


----------



## fordy

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


 
..............One of the big reasons it's complicated , is because , there's a 50/50 chance you're talking to a lesbian........not much point in trying to get a date when her 'Boyfriend' is on the next aisle over breaking in a new set of combat boots and sporting a crewcut held in place by......Butchwax ! , lol , fordy:yuck:


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler...come with me to the Kauffman County Mud Bog on Saturday...bring the grandkids...it should be a blast and I bet men will talk there! All we have to do is ask them about their truck! lol


----------



## hawgsquatch

calliemoonbeam said:


> Fowler, I think we need to hang out together, lol. I have the opposite problem...men approach me everywhere I go! I can be in Target looking at DVDs, pumping gas in my truck, walking into the convenience store or standing in line at the checkout, running in to pick up a pizza, and sometimes by three or four guys in the same grocery store!  When I used to go out dancing, more than once, I had guys almost come to blows over who asked me to dance first, for pete's sake!
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what it is, it's been like that ever since I was 11-12 (I matured early, lol - at 13 I could easily pass for 21). I don't do anything special or dress in any certain way, in fact I can be muddy or greasy from head to toe and it doesn't stop them. Sometimes it's nice, but sometimes I'd just like to be able to do my errands in peace, lol. I know, first world problems.



So.........wassup.....you work out? I couldn't help it, sorry


----------



## WhyNot

Ardie/WI said:


> DH knows that whenever or whereever I go, he will find a man or three talking with me. I have no idea exactly why except that I smile at everyone.


LOL I smile at everyone and if I speak I get this a lot, "I'M MARRIED!"

haha...ohhhhkayyyy....and what was going on in that noggin of YOURS, Mr? LOL

I've always been able to talk to all men until I came to Texas, a lot of them seem scared here. I don't know what has happened. But when I find one that isn't freaked out, whether married or not we have great conversations. Usually about fishing and cars lol


----------



## calliemoonbeam

hawgsquatch said:


> So.........wassup.....you work out? I couldn't help it, sorry


Not regularly, other than the work I do around the homestead, lol. In fact, I work a desk job 40+ hours a week, but I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## sassafras manor

From my experience in a small community, most people either know or know of the vast majority of people they see out and about. I have began to grocery shop in neighboring towns just for the sake of seeing "new" people. However, I will admit that sometimes it is often easier to simply pass an attractive woman with a smile rather than to attempt conversation and face the rejection. I would personally find it easier to strike up a conversation at Rural King with like-minded women that try to start conversation at Wal-Mart. I will say that if a woman initiated a conversation with me that it would make my day!


----------



## lazyBum

I find it easier to stand my ground against a viscious dog or raging bull than start a conversation with a woman. I've never been bit or gored and trampled. But, pretty women sure like to use their teeth and claws.

And sometimes a woman seems so great, so fun. It's hard to believe she could still be single.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I agree with your first LB. As to your second, I imagine that most thinking men think that there IS a reason pretty women aren't married, and most DONT want to find out what it is. lol

Course, in this day and age, IF you were a fantastically built woman, Would YOU want to be married. I wouldn't.


----------



## lazyBum

Good looking or ugly, I think almost all people want a long lasting emotional connection with another person.


----------



## AmericanStand

True but sometimes a Overnight commitment is just right!


----------



## lazyBum

AmericanStand said:


> True but sometimes a Overnight commitment is just right!


I don't know what's wrong with me. I want more than that.


----------



## moonwolf

My workplace dealing with the public, and also living in
a small population area , it's no problem talking to women.
They often know as much about you already through local
gossip.
It depends on your intentions with the lady one talks with, 
and whether she wants to waste time conversing with you.


----------



## homefire2007

Come up to Vermont where the man code involves very little real communication. As my son explained to me, 'Why say a whole sentence when one word will do?' That about sums it up


----------



## WhyNot

lazyBum said:


> Good looking or ugly, I think almost all people want a long lasting emotional connection with another person.


I used to think that too but in my experience so far, it's not looking that way. In fact, it looks like more people want nothing really to do with relationships at all, short or long lasting, friendship or otherwise.


----------



## Shrek

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


 Its not hard at all. Women have to take the same thing into consideration to get men to strike up a dialog with them as men have to do to get a woman to strike up a dialog.

You have to present that which piques their interest in you to be interested in learning more about you. 

If you can't pique their interest enough to strike up adequate dialog to present a good first impression that holds their interest for more then you are presenting yourself to someone not on the same page with you and you need to change the targets of your efforts or if your that desperate for opposite sex socializing be willing to change whatever critical aspects of yourself which you define as being what keeps turning potential contacts off to you as a self growth to meet the environment your in exercise in social interaction and refinement/ casualization , whichever direction required to meet the needs of your goals.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Then theres the nowadays fact, that a woman can shoot a man who comes into her space, and quite possibly get away with it. Men cant do that with women, and get away with it.


----------



## hawgsquatch

lazyBum said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me. I want more than that.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that attitude. You're a unique, valuable person. Save it for someone who recognizes that. Think about all of the people driving around in Honda's that could have had a Lexus if they had just saved for one more year.


----------



## farmgal

I find it true what whynot says, doesn't seem many guys my age want a real relationship, if they are in the rare single group. They've either been ran through the grinder and now bitter, or they want the business type relationship. No real deep connection. Maybe this leads to no pursuit. 

If I just smile at a single guy, he thinks I'm ready to get married. Let alone if I try speaking to them. Geeze. I don't even look anymore. And I'm happy and personable when I'm out carousing. This comes off as, she must be in love with me, I think ill grope her or stalker stare. 

The ones who do talk and try smoosing, are usually married. Like really? Then I find myself not going out "looking" for months on end because this is all I find out out there.


----------



## Fowler

farmgal said:


> I find it true what whynot says, doesn't seem many guys my age want a real relationship, if they are in the rare single group. They've either been ran through the grinder and now bitter, or they want the business type relationship. No real deep connection. Maybe this leads to no pursuit.
> 
> If I just smile at a single guy, he thinks I'm ready to get married. Let alone if I try speaking to them. Geeze. I don't even look anymore. And I'm happy and personable when I'm out carousing. This comes off as, she must be in love with me, I think ill grope her or stalker stare.
> 
> The ones who do talk and try smoosing, are usually married. Like really? Then I find myself not going out "looking" for months on end because this is all I find out out there.


I can relate to this...^^^^^^:hair


----------



## Warwalk

I think it's really case dependent. I have no problem talking to people, and for the most part they have no problem talking to me. But if I was at a bar I probably wouldn't even mess with it. It's not that the girls aren't attractive or worth getting to know, just that 1) I don't tend to go to bars, 2) I'm not in to the games that too often come along with being at a bar.

On the off chance I was at a bar tho, I'd probably be with several guy friends... and if we as a group met several girls, I'd have no trouble talking with any of them. (But I wouldn't be looking for any of their phone numbers either). Now, if this proceeded over the course of a few weekends and one of them appeared interested in me, and I in them, I'd have no problem talking at greater length or asking them out.

Still, it's difficult being a guy: We're expected to charge time and again across the battlefield, and are often shot down as a result. I'm more about just meeting in the middle


----------



## bigjon

scared?yes mamm,been a looooooooooong time!would'nt know how to act anymore.


----------



## nehimama

lazyBum said:


> Good looking or ugly, I think almost all people want a long lasting emotional connection with another person.


Amen, and AMEN!


----------



## FarmboyBill

farmgal, u sayin that married men have had the roughness, and onreyness taken out of them by their wives? Kinda like the wife is a bull rider who stays on for a couple of hours till the bull wont hardly move without her direction.


----------



## doingitmyself

I feel as we age, mature, get some dirt on our shoes it seem to be easier to handle situations with members of the opposite sex. I now know,

when to hold em:kissy:
when to fold em:bored
:when to walk away:walk:
and finally learned when to run! :hobbyhors

LOLOL


----------



## Laura

bigjon said:


> scared?yes mamm,been a looooooooooong time!would'nt know how to act anymore.


 It doesn't matter if you're shy or outgoing, goofy or suave, dumb or genius, jack of everything or educated with a doctorate of Romanian Literature, there is a place for you in the River of Life.

Be yourself, you can't cant go wrong with that. You need to be comfortable with who you are even if you're not comfortable with where you find yourself. Keep swimming forward, keep being yourself. The other aliens will find you, love you and accept you into their school.


----------



## bigjon

thank u laura,i.ve got a lot to think about in the near future.


----------



## AmericanStand

farmgal said:


> The *ones who do talk *and try smoosing, are usually married. .



Perhaps that's WHY they are married? The ones that do it get the girls?


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I have no problem getting men to talk to me but this is how the conversation usually goes...

"Hey Nicole, how are ya?"

"Great, and you?"

"Fine, hey would you do me a favor and hook me up with you friend...?"

Yep, that's me. The girl that most men see as a buddy. Which for the most part is cool. I like hanging with the guys.


----------



## sassafras manor

farmgal said:


> I find it true what whynot says, doesn't seem many guys my age want a real relationship, if they are in the rare single group. They've either been ran through the grinder and now bitter, or they want the business type relationship. No real deep connection. Maybe this leads to no pursuit.
> 
> If I just smile at a single guy, he thinks I'm ready to get married. Let alone if I try speaking to them. Geeze. I don't even look anymore. And I'm happy and personable when I'm out carousing. This comes off as, she must be in love with me, I think ill grope her or stalker stare.
> 
> The ones who do talk and try smoosing, are usually married. Like really? Then I find myself not going out "looking" for months on end because this is all I find out out there.


Happy and personalable when out and about is a great thing and will surely draw much more attention than quiet and shy. I too find that there are few "stable" dating opportunities for people in their late 30's to early 40's. Many of the quality people are taken..... people post-divorce from their early 30's have usually found love and remarried and we are not old enough to chose from those who have lost loved ones to early deaths and therefore are left with the remaining options.

From my (a man's) perspective, I would not say that I have been thru the grinder in any capacity but feel that I am in a position in life where I already have my children, my home, my career, my farm and therefore can be more selective. That compares to earlier in life post-college where I was wanting to start my career and family and may not have been as picky. 

Your picture in the picture thread shows a beautiful, confident woman and I have no doubt you will have success maybe even when you are not "looking".


----------



## lazyBum

I'm going to die alone. I had to go to the hardware store to get some stuff for the house. There she was in plumbing doing inventory. I panicked, walked into the aisle, grabbed some pipe plugs and left. Couldn't even say hello. Even if I had I wouldn't know what to say after. "Hi. I'm lazyBum. All I do is go to work, then go home to sleep, repeat."


----------



## tambo

lazyBum said:


> I'm going to die alone. I had to go to the hardware store to get some stuff for the house. There she was in plumbing doing inventory. I panicked, walked into the aisle, grabbed some pipe plugs and left. Couldn't even say hello. Even if I had I wouldn't know what to say after. "Hi. I'm lazyBum. All I do is go to work, then go home to sleep, repeat."


Gina I guess the answer to your question is NO going by this!! Lol

Sorry LB. Practice makes perfect. You still went down the isle!! That's something!! Try just saying Hi next time!! Baby steps! You did good!!


----------



## Malamute

I talk to women, but try not to make them feel that being friendly makes them a target for getting asked out by every guy they smile at or are nice to. If there seems to be more than casual conversation, I'll either make a point of coming around again, or asking if I can call or email. Once in a while I'll just make a compliment and leave my card with email address. A few times, women have been brave enough to write. A couple times its been a nice time meeting and even dating some, but so far no big romance.

Being a bit different than most, and not being all that adaptable to town living at this point, I find my interest in women tends to take very limited avenues of pursuit. If I don't have a clue they are interested in some way in a compatible lifestyle, I don't pursue. A couple casual conversations often reveal enough to satisfy my curiosity about someone. Sometimes a couple phone conversations or emails is enough. Maybe I'm "set in my ways", but I love my place, and don't want to move to town, or much of anywhere else at this point. Its also hard to imagine living in anything but a cabin I built with my own hands. Oh well, things could be worse than being alone I guess.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I notice ALOT of women on singles lines say they love to travel. Do you women see that a lot of men say they like to travel? Are they trying to get away from a sworded past lol


----------



## handymama

I don't expect to be talked to. Who wants to talk to the chubby lady in the grocery store chasing three kids? Not gonna happen lol. And I couldn't strike up a conversation if I wanted to without a million interruptions from my wonderful, erm, blessings...


----------



## AmericanStand

lazyBum said:


> I'm going to die alone. I had to go to the hardware store to get some stuff for the house. There she was in plumbing doing inventory. I panicked, walked into the aisle, grabbed some pipe plugs and left. Couldn't even say hello. Even if I had I wouldn't know what to say after. "Hi. I'm lazyBum. All I do is go to work, then go home to sleep, repeat."


LOL Ok LB Im going to tell you the two secrets of seduction.
First get a stupid hat, goofy, weird, nutty, insane hat.
Yep honest that's the first step.
I wear a Perry ThePlatypus hat.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JIRf0aEMtFE/UakubhkuKXI/AAAAAAAAAdo/aS7BMMIyQXM/s1600/perry+hat.jpg
DONT GET A PERRY HAT that's my gig get one of your own.


Second when a girl sees you in your goofy hat and makes a comment Talk to her! You already had the guts to wear the hat and you have made her laugh, she knows your a nice guy who doesn't take himself serious so you off to a good start.
Have a comment planned .For instance if you are wearing a Popeye hat You might say "my nephew picked this hat out and talked me into wearing it. laugh a bit and go on "but after wearing it I remembered How as a kid I always watched Popeye and wanted to be like him , strong and brave and always a hero to Olive and the kids."
Then pay attention to what she says and respond with truth and humor ,LOTS of HUMOR!


----------



## handymama

Oh dear God I had an ex with a sonic the hedgehog hat!!! Its true!!!


----------



## WhyNot

AmericanStand said:


> Then pay attention to what she says and respond with truth and humor ,LOTS of HUMOR!



Hey, the man can't hardly bring himself to say hello and you want him to be a stand up comedian? lol

This is pretty creative, although, pull a popeye line on me like that and my mind will say one thing...player or perhaps mentally challenged. BUT I would suppose it would depend on tone and how it's delivered.

Truth and laughter usually doesn't go wrong though, even if she's not interested, you will have lightened her day. I have a guy at work that comes at me with humor nearly everyday. Yesterday it was, "It's a good thing you wore heels because you already aren't tall enough."

You may have had to be there for it to be funny, though, he IS Canadian.....haha.


----------



## lazyBum

It's probably pretty funny when I'm standing there blushing saying duh um der uh... Does that count? 

The problem is I've gone my whole life avoiding attention. Starting a conversation or wearing funny hats feels like being in a spotlight.


----------



## handymama

Roadless, perhaps, could make you a power rangers outfit for courage. She's good at those.


----------



## roadless

I also made a chicken costume for my granddaughter! Lol!


----------



## tambo

lazyBum said:


> It's probably pretty funny when I'm standing there blushing saying duh um der uh... Does that count?
> 
> The problem is *I've gone my whole life avoiding attention*. Starting a conversation or wearing funny hats feels like being in a spotlight.


Yeah but this is the attention of a woman!! That's a good thing!!


----------



## handymama

Last thing he needs is a chicken costume!


----------



## sustainabilly

AmericanStand said:


> LOL Ok LB Im going to tell you the two secrets of seduction.
> First get a stupid hat, goofy, weird, nutty, insane hat.
> Yep honest that's the first step.
> I wear a Perry ThePlatypus hat.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JIRf0aEMtFE/UakubhkuKXI/AAAAAAAAAdo/aS7BMMIyQXM/s1600/perry+hat.jpg
> DONT GET A PERRY HAT that's my gig get one of your own.
> 
> 
> Second when a girl sees you in your goofy hat and makes a comment Talk to her! You already had the guts to wear the hat and you have made her laugh, she knows your a nice guy who doesn't take himself serious so you off to a good start.
> Have a comment planned .For instance if you are wearing a Popeye hat You might say "my nephew picked this hat out and talked me into wearing it. laugh a bit and go on "but after wearing it I remembered How as a kid I always watched Popeye and wanted to be like him , strong and brave and always a hero to Olive and the kids."
> Then pay attention to what she says and respond with truth and humor ,LOTS of HUMOR!


Why stop at the hat? I've got some Sponge Bob Square Pants jammies. Hey, considering the stuff you see people wearing at Walmart, at least I'd fit in right? ...Right?


----------



## handymama

Lookout Sustainabilly you'll get something started lol


----------



## sustainabilly

Good! Better to laugh than to wish you would have.


----------



## handymama

Let's see some pics of ya in the jammies then lol


----------



## sustainabilly

Better yet. Go to the Oneida Walmart. 11:59PM. Look for this.










But, if you see this, keep looking. It's not me. No bald spot on the back of the head.:happy2:








Nothin like real life for keepin it real.:rotfl:


----------



## Laura

Something a couple of my guy friends told me is women are supposed to signal an invitation to men that it's okay to approach and start a conversation. What that signal is I dunno. What are you men looking for from women to see us as approachable?

LazyBum also illustrates another serious miscommunication between the sexes. His expression of high attraction of the girl at the hardware store? When men act like that, the conversation in my head goes like this, "Why does that man hate me, what did I do to offend him?"

It took me a long time to figure out men do not fear and loathe me, they don't hate me, I didn't DO anything "wrong." 

I finally caught on I'm not invisible too. I've had some incidences with stalker-type behaviors so I am very aware of what's going on around me. Guys, aviator sunglasses and pulling your ball cap low doesn't conceal the fact you're staring and tracking. The LazyBum Syndrome red lines when I walk up to these guys with a smile and say, "Who are you and what are you up to today?" Ya'll act like you're Public Enemy #1 getting caught with dead bodies.


----------



## lazyBum




----------



## Darren

AmericanStand said:


> LOL Ok LB Im going to tell you the two secrets of seduction.
> First get a stupid hat, goofy, weird, nutty, insane hat.
> Yep honest that's the first step.
> I wear a Perry ThePlatypus hat.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JIRf0aEMtFE/UakubhkuKXI/AAAAAAAAAdo/aS7BMMIyQXM/s1600/perry+hat.jpg
> DONT GET A PERRY HAT that's my gig get one of your own.
> 
> 
> Second when a girl sees you in your goofy hat and makes a comment Talk to her! You already had the guts to wear the hat and you have made her laugh, she knows your a nice guy who doesn't take himself serious so you off to a good start.
> Have a comment planned .For instance if you are wearing a Popeye hat You might say "my nephew picked this hat out and talked me into wearing it. laugh a bit and go on "but after wearing it I remembered How as a kid I always watched Popeye and wanted to be like him , strong and brave and always a hero to Olive and the kids."
> Then pay attention to what she says and respond with truth and humor ,LOTS of HUMOR!


Thinking back, a cute red head in a restaurant supply business decided to wait on me and bumped another to do it. Let me emphasize goofy in word or deed is over rated IMO unless you're talking about the Disney character. I didn't look goofy, at least IMO, but when I described why I wanted a chef's hat you'd have had to of been blind not to understand the explanation was a deal breaker. 

She went from super friendly to strictly business in the blink of an eye. The lesson is to keep your humor conventional. Telling someone you need the chef's hat to throw a Christmas party in August and it requires an extended back story to explain why when the sales clerk has already decided she wants you out the door was obviously not seen as humorous.


----------



## doingitmyself

Have you considered counselling to determine where the extreme shyness or lack of confidence or whatever it is comes from. 

A counselling session could quickly determine whats going on. You totally are worth it! Consider it an investment in yourself, your future! You are not broken, you just could use some clarification in how you view yourself in reference to others. May I suggest you refrain from pursuing this girl interest until you sort some stuff out.


----------



## Malamute

lazyBum said:


> I'm going to die alone. I had to go to the hardware store to get some stuff for the house. There she was in plumbing doing inventory. I panicked, walked into the aisle, grabbed some pipe plugs and left. Couldn't even say hello. Even if I had I wouldn't know what to say after. "Hi. I'm lazyBum. All I do is go to work, then go home to sleep, repeat."


I think you're investing more mental energy into this than you should. Instead of it being an EVENT!!! to say Hi and talk to her, just something like "Ah, one of the more glamorous aspects of this job" and a smile may be enough. Once she knows you'll be friendly without hitting on her, she may be more open to say Hi and talk in the future. There's been several very nice women at my local hardware store over time, I've always been friendly without pushing them. A couple knew I liked them without me having to say much (one, I may have jokingly said she was cute and would she run away with me, to which she laughed and enjoyed hearing), but they were in a relationship, so just took my comments or friendship as a compliment and we continued to enjoy seeing each other when I had business there.

I'd rather leave a woman with the feeling there are some nice guys in the world that aren't all after her than coming on strong right away and pushing her away. Time can tell if theres any reason to go beyond being friendly.


----------



## Darren

Fowler said:


> Guess you missed the pic?, and No. Older men have no problem conversing, its the men my age.
> 
> Yes I am just a no smiling, sour pus, that has a problem talking to 70 year old men.....LOL!!!!


At 70, you could make their entire year by smiling at them. Actually, talking to them might induce a medical emergency. :happy2:


----------



## Darren

doingitmyself said:


> I feel as we age, mature, get some dirt on our shoes it seem to be easier to handle situations with members of the opposite sex. I now know,
> 
> when to hold em:kissy:
> when to fold em:bored
> :when to walk away:walk:
> and finally learned when to run! :hobbyhors
> 
> LOLOL


You could sell that. That's pure gold!


----------



## newfieannie

or for the women you could wear your fancy rubber boots to the hardware/feed store. that usually gets a conversation going and you can go from there. regardless I got no trouble whatsoever talking to men or getting them to talk to me.~Georgia


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Neat wellies Annie. Got a Mac to match?


----------



## newfieannie

I wish! ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I take my bpps early in the morning just in case a good looking gal would talk to me at 67.


----------



## handymama

You said before you wouldn't talk to them lol


----------



## lazyBum

doingitmyself said:


> Have you considered counselling to determine where the extreme shyness or lack of confidence or whatever it is comes from.
> 
> A counselling session could quickly determine whats going on. You totally are worth it! Consider it an investment in yourself, your future! You are not broken, you just could use some clarification in how you view yourself in reference to others. May I suggest you refrain from pursuing this girl interest until you sort some stuff out.


I know where my shyness and mistrust in people comes from. Years of ridicule and being picked on. It was bad enough that after Columbine everyone was terrified of me. 

I saw a therapist for a while. I had trouble opening up to them too. So, I was just wasting my money. I was on antidepressants for a while. I tried several, each at several different dosages. I didn't like the way they made me feel, or not feel. No emotion at all. I would go to work, go home, and watch tv until bedtime. I didn't even turn it on, I would stare at the black screen for hours. I didn't feel in control. It was worse than depression.


----------



## FarmboyBill

handy. 
#1 IF there dressed normally and not seductively, yes I could talk to them providing they talked to me first.


----------



## handymama

Now why do we have to speak first?


----------



## handymama

Lb maybe you had too high a dosage. I was picked on all my childhood, and spit on, hit, etc. I was lucky enough to find my own little group of misfits as a teenager and it helped. I wish you'd had that.


----------



## AmericanStand

sustainabilly said:


> Why stop at the hat? I've got some Sponge Bob Square Pants jammies. Hey, considering the stuff you see people wearing at Walmart, at least I'd fit in right? ...Right?


LOL a silly hat can be explained by being good to a kid , lets not step over to "lockhimup"


----------



## Fowler

Ummmmm......Ummmmmmmm.....who knew I could be speechless.:huh:


----------



## AmericanStand

FarmboyBill said:


> handy.
> #1 IF there dressed normally and not seductively, yes I could talk to them providing they talked to me first.


That's why ya want the hat! They cant resist saying something!


----------



## Fowler

:grouphug: and :kissy: LB


----------



## Laura

AmericanStand said:


> That's why ya want the hat! They cant resist saying something!


This is true! Remember the hats with a bass on the front? I could never resist asking if they found it at the big mouth bass hole. They couldn't talk either. :spinsmiley:


----------



## WhyNot

Laura said:


> Something a couple of my guy friends told me is women are supposed to signal an invitation to men that it's okay to approach and start a conversation. What that signal is I dunno. What are you men looking for from women to see us as approachable?


Yeah I get this. I'm about to go into a long thing here so people can either stop now and skip it, or get a drink as it will probably be long as I have some observations to share at this point LOL.

USUALLY, for the most part, I've got no problem striking up a conversation with men and having them talk to me. However, there really does seem to be this thing (down here, because that is where I am) that a lot (not all) respond with panic. Hence the blurting out of the, "I'm married!" thing. I still think a lot of it is either A. they assume I'm more interested than I am and can't think of anything better so that's what they say married or not to get out of it or B. They really are married and feel guilty because they had some sort of thought. 

However, I think (and I could be wrong) what Fowler is more getting at is men approaching her.

I have observed the Fowler in the wild lol A few times really and this is what usually happens (yes, my dear, my entire life is an experiment and observation of everything):

When Fowler talks to men, they talk back. She can even get them to do something they aren't really sure they should be doing and feel awkward at such as singing me happy birthday in front of God and everyone. 

When a man actually wants to talk to Fowler because he's interested...they take the odd sideline route. No, they do not come up to "her friend" (me, in case you aren't following lol) and try to get in that way...they approach her...eventually, sort of from the side....at an angle...and usually with some sort of "excuse". Such as bumming a cigarette or a light.

I actually WATCH them build up their courage to speak to her.

She's obviously doing some things to be approachable because they don't try to go the friend route and get her attention that way.

Myself, on the other hand, having done a lot of experiments on people in general and myself and nearly interrogating people about how I am perceived lol. Not one man will ever approach me unless I want to be approached. UNLESS he wants to approach my friend and can't figure out how to.

This will sound conceited but it actually really doesn't have anything to do with looks...but if I see someone I want to talk to, most of the time there are a few things I change and eventually they will come right over to me and start a conversation but until then....zero.

That 80 year old man that we met out on my birthday...I saw him coming a mile away. He was pretty drunk, I wanted nothing to do with it. I could tell me was determined to get to talk to me so he approached Fowler and then asked me to dance when I said no, he danced with Fowler lol Then he came and sat by me and told us all about all of his wives.

Also notice that when taking pics with him... in the pic with Fowler he put his arm around her shoulders (she was making sure to tell him he reminded her of her grandpa lol). You can't see it but when Fowler said for us to have our pic taken together, he was sitting by me and not only did he scramble to get closer, he put his hand on my...behind and was just a squeezin. lol

So...I'm concluding lol...that Fowler is completely approachable by the opposite sex, just they have to work up the nerve. So she's doing that part "right" whether or not she knows it.

And I'm not really just picking on Fowler, I've watched this dynamic over and over again. I just thought the Fowler example since it was recent and there is photographic evidence lol and also to assure her that she's really doing NOTHING wrong. Not at all. But she's probably going to have to be more proactive because those interested are intimidated by her outgoingness, charm, wit and looks.

And I'm just intimidating in general but I know that LMAO! Still doesn't explain some things but I think those things are individual man things and so usually I just play on the comedy when I mention them.

Fowler, I discussed this because I feel like I know you pretty well and you wouldn't mind. If you do...feel free to whoop me at the mud bog this weekend...if you can catch me with that Goliath of a truck you have LOL


----------



## WhyNot

Laura said:


> This is true! Remember the hats with a bass on the front? I could never resist asking if they found it at the* big mouth bass hole*. They couldn't talk either. :spinsmiley:


Everyone tonight is bent on me blowing this Holland lager out my nose I see. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Mama, ever the prefect gentlemen, havnt you heard, Ladies first.
AND REMEMBER< you women always talk much more than us he men, so, your talking first, gets you on a running stretch, that I can tune into and hear, get the pitch, and after several sentences, I can reply.
Most women I run over, er into, I cant hear what there saying. It supprised me that I could hear my GD talk to me on my cell phone, but could hardly understand my DD.
Womens speech pitch is, I guess higher than I can get a hold of. I hear noise, but I can seldom understand the individual words. ESPECIALLY on the phone. 
In person, I can hear one speak fine, but if theres 2 or more, Im lost. My X, her care taker, my GD will all be talking while Im in the room. one will say something for my benefit that is racy, and be waiting for my response, and ive done quit trying to hear what they were saying some time before.
Ive always been like that. When I was young and sexy lol. I usta make X so mad cause at a dance or party, IF somebody was talking to me/her. Id have to have her tell me afterwards what was said, as I couldn't understand it above the noise.


----------



## AmericanStand

handymama said:


> Lb maybe you had too high a dosage. I was picked on all my childhood, and spit on, hit, etc. I was lucky enough to find my own little group of misfits as a teenager and it helped. I wish you'd had that.


OH OH I think Im starting to see a common thread among us homesteaders.


----------



## handymama

We're off in tha head?


----------



## AmericanStand

handymama said:


> Now why do we have to speak first?


Because you gals are so scary........besides we get enough rejection the way it is!


----------



## handymama

Where are you guys finding all these mean girls???


----------



## AmericanStand

handymama said:


> We're off in tha head?


:umno:
Took me years to figger out most of the world is a lot dumber than me and that's not my fault!
Think of it more as a majority of ONE!


----------



## AmericanStand

handymama said:


> Where are you guys finding all these mean girls???


I think it starts in first grade,then moves on to all the rest we ever meet!


Look at how big a toll it takes on FBB to talk with a woman every teenager is like that.
We dream of some girl liking us. Base our worlds and self worth on it. then when we finally ask her to dance she says ............no.

Then do that again and again.


----------



## handymama

I just don't understand those people! Even if you're not madly in love with someone it doesn't mean you can't be nice. And dancing, no matter who it's with, is better than sitting there.
Nobody ever asked me to dance. Ever.


----------



## AmericanStand

handymama said:


> I just don't understand those people! Even if you're not madly in love with someone it doesn't mean you can't be nice. And dancing, no matter who it's with, is better than sitting there.
> Nobody ever asked me to dance. Ever.


A 13 year old gets up the nerve to ask a girl to dance,
he walks across the room with every in eye in his grade, his school THE ENTIRE WORLD on him and asks her to dance.
She says no (shes doesn't know how to dance either and is just as shy.)
he goes down in flames and NEVER asks another girl to dance.


----------



## FarmboyBill

IF I had a buck for every gal I asked to dance for the last 50+yrs, who said no. I could say kiss off my SSI check. Likely only around 1/2 doz have danced with me after I asked. Course, I almost always only asked to dance to slow songs.


----------



## handymama

Well I guess I just figured everybody was a jerk at 13 and we all kept trying and it eventually got better.


----------



## AmericanStand

Lots Didn't ! I have I have TWO friends that got married to a girl that got drunk and kissed them.


----------



## handymama

Whoa, that's different lol


----------



## AmericanStand

LOL I don't think so. I think a LOT of guys are with a particular girl only because something accidentally put them togather.


----------



## Guest

I married the first guy that ever asked me out, because I figgered there would never be another... True story. 
Social outcast barely begins to scratch the description.

That said, at 32, I got sick of being a lonely dorky person and my New Year's resolution was to get over my debilitating shyness. 

I decided that if I didn't TELL ANYONE that I was shy - how would they ever know?

I faked it. I went out to car shows. I looked under the hoods of cars (figuring out my vacuum diagram) and with ONE SENTENCE every car guy will talk for hours... "where did your find this beauty?!"

In a year, I was the president of the San Antonio Mustang Club. No ----. I am not joking.

I still cannot eat in front of people, but I can pretend to be confident enough that it relaxes them... And they seem to like me.


----------



## Bret

FarmboyBill said:


> IF I had a buck for every gal I asked to dance for the last 50+yrs, who said no. I could say kiss off my SSI check. Likely only around 1/2 doz have danced with me after I asked. Course, I almost always only asked to dance to slow songs.


Keep asking and dancing.


----------



## Fowler

You know me too well Karen....I should be scared...LOL
I have no problem talking or dancing with anyone , that I am not attracted to.....LOL!! 

I expect men to approach me. Why? In my head if they approach me the odds of them being married goes down, my experience has proven that if I have a slight attraction to them, and make conversation on my own... most likely they are married and rejection sucks!!!.....hahahaha


Leave my princess out of this, you could hurt her hay hauling feelings....LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill

Bret, whaddia you mean keep asking and keep dancing. Im 67. My KEEP dancing days are OVER. IF Im at a club, which is next to never, AND I hear one song that I like the beat to, Ill dance my heart out to show the gals that I still got it, then go sit down and recover for an hour. That works cause I seldom hear any good music to dance to anymore. There used to be a couple 50s clubs in Tulsa that I never missed going to one of them. They closed a doz yrs ago therebouts. The regular clubs that played rock music then played 80s down to 2000, which some of it I liked and danced to. now, in 2014, Its all boom boppa boom boom c rap. Never hear one I could dance slow to.


----------



## littlejoe

*Do men ever talk to women anymore?*

Why waste breath talking? just knock 'em out and drag them into the man cave! Joking!!!

A lot of times if I seen a lady I wanted to know somewhat, a silly smile when I was looking at her would break the ice. Often then, they would come to me to talk. Bout as far as it went most times, but it kinda got me over my shyness. And a little quirky humor don't hurt.

I used to have trouble talking to anyone I didn't know well. I was just pretty reserved. Figured it might have been cuz I spent so much time by myself, and the conversations with myself didn't count? Danged if I know?

Havn't had problems talking for years now, but I'm not over talkative either. Women, or most women I care to converse with don't intimidate me. The opposite sex is a pretty intriguing phenomena!


----------



## roadless

I absolutely agree with your last statement littlejoe!


----------



## neverfear

Someone once told me, Eve was deceived, and that Adam knew what he was doing. Then the world turned upside down. And in this upside down world, women go about deceiving, and men don't have a clue as to what they are doing.

So I guess after I heard this I lost all hope. But then, against all hope I decided if there was any hope at all, it would be in my all time childhood sweetheart, and gave it a chance. That caused me to be happy and content, for about a month.

----...

I wish someone would prove to this hopeless romantic that there is no such thing as loosing all hope!

How's that for "Do men ever talk to women anymore"?

:hobbyhors


----------



## lazyBum

I talked to a woman today, kind of. Outside of the person I've been pm'ing here. 

Cute cashier at menards. I told her I liked her hair. I got a weird reaction. She smiled and said thank you. No yelling, no insults. Not perfect, I just wanted to say something. I think I made her uncomfortable, she never made eye contact after that.


----------



## handymama

Hallelujah! You broke the ice! Next time, start talking about whatever she's stocking or something! It can only get better.


----------



## Malamute

lazyBum said:


> I talked to a woman today, kind of. Outside of the person I've been pm'ing here.
> 
> Cute cashier at menards. I told her I liked her hair. I got a weird reaction. She smiled and said thank you. No yelling, no insults. Not perfect, I just wanted to say something. I think I made her uncomfortable, she never made eye contact after that.


 
She may be shy! You may have really thrown her for a loop, that somebody talked to her and was nice. 

....and wasn't trying to pick her up.


----------



## fordy

lazyBum said:


> I talked to a woman today, kind of. Outside of the person I've been pm'ing here.
> 
> Cute cashier at menards. I told her I liked her hair. I got a weird reaction. She smiled and said thank you. No yelling, no insults. Not perfect, I just wanted to say something. I think I made her uncomfortable, she never made eye contact after that.


 ..............I think you did good , But , when you tell her 'that' you are putting her on the spot ! Not necessarily a bad thing , just remember......she is a captive to her cash register and has no escape route............she can neither respond positively OR negatively because I'm sure W. Mart policy pre empts such activity . Had she been stocking , she had more leeway to respond . , fordy


----------



## FarmboyBill

Had she been in her stockings??? lol


----------



## AmericanStand

lazyBum said:


> I talked to a woman today, kind of. Outside of the person I've been pm'ing here.
> 
> Cute cashier at menards. I told her I liked her hair. I got a weird reaction. She smiled and said thank you. No yelling, no insults. Not perfect, I just wanted to say something. I think I made her uncomfortable, she never made eye contact after that.


You did fine.
But did she say anything unneeded after that? 
Point is you working in the right direction just say it a few hundred more times to different women and you will wind up with the girl of your dreams!


----------



## lazyBum

AmericanStand said:


> You did fine.
> But did she say anything unneeded after that?
> Point is you working in the right direction just say it a few hundred more times to different women and you will wind up with the girl of your dreams!


She only spoke enough to finish the transaction. 

A cute woman at the hardware store talked to me today. Not the one I'm infatuated with. She pointed out that we have matching thumb injuries. We shared our stories then I left. I was in a hurry to get some drywall up.


----------



## brewswain

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


It seems odd that *you* would say that, You never responded to the message I sent you


----------



## AmericanStand

lazyBum said:


> She only spoke enough to finish the transaction. .


Not particularly encouraging



lazyBum said:


> A cute woman at the hardware store talked to me today. Not the one I'm infatuated with. She pointed out that we have matching thumb injuries. *We shared our stories then I left. I was in a hurry to get some drywall up*.


NEVER be in to big a hurry to spend time with a cute woman!



brewswain said:


> It seems odd that *you* would say that, You never responded to the message I sent you


Um I don't think we are supposed to discuss Pms EXCEPT privately!


----------



## FarmboyBill

I think, as long as WHATS MENTIONED in the pms its still safe ground, BUT whaddia I know. I seldom send any.


----------



## handymama

Popcorn obtained!


----------



## dachswalker

I like your quote about the earth laughing with a harvest. Have some garden work to do today and that inspired me to get it done early. Always looking forward to next years garden.
thanks


----------



## Fowler

brewswain said:


> It seems odd that *you* would say that, You never responded to the message I sent you


 Who are you? :huh:....and why do keep bringing this up? I have not recieved any pm's from you, maybe you sent them to the wrong person? :shrug:


----------



## handymama

Gettin creepy now.


----------



## Laura

Fowler said:


> Who are you? :huh:....and why do keep bringing this up? I have not recieved any pm's from you, maybe you sent them to the wrong person? :shrug:


I hated receiving pms from a man. I think that's why I do so well post divorce and post menopausal. We don't do pms.


----------



## Darren

Laura said:


> I hated receiving pms from a man. I think that's why I do so well post divorce and post menopausal. We don't do pms.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## WhyNot

I'm so sorry Fowler. I just got asked out at the gas pumps:huh: He even pumped my gas! :thumb:

He's also 6 foot forever lol :hobbyhors

So guys..non-creepy\gentlemanly works lmao. I've had other guys try to pick me up at gas stations but they were creepy...he was decidedly non creepy. We're goin' out for ice cream at 4 o'clock.:happy2:


----------



## Fowler

No need to be sorry for me, I am happy for you. :happy2: I hope you have a great date!!


----------



## AmericanStand

WhyNot said:


> I've had other guys try to pick me up at gas stations but they were creepy...he was decidedly non creepy. We're goin' out for ice cream at 4 o'clock.:happy2:


So please explain whats creepy and noncreepy?


Just wondering if he was so good why didn't YOU ask HIM out?


----------



## nehimama

Fowler said:


> Who are you? :huh:....and why do keep bringing this up? I have not received any pm's from you, maybe you sent them to the wrong person? :shrug:



I've known him for a while. He's truly a nice fellow, with a do-it-yourself, homesteady-ish way about him. One of the nice guys. 

And, well you'll ask, "If he's so nice, why aren't YOU with him?" Basically it's the distance. And. . . . . . I smoke; he does not.


----------



## doingitmyself

So just don't blow smoke in his face, brush your teeth and gargle before a long kissing session, or a shot of whiskey, and get a Prius, they go like 60 miles to a gallon! What I'm saying Nehi is if you found one, the keepers are few and far in between, don't let him just rot away. You go girl!! :kiss:him anyway! LOLOL :rock::banana::kiss:


----------



## handymama

Why the prius lol


----------



## nehimama

doingitmyself said:


> So just don't blow smoke in his face, brush your teeth and gargle before a long kissing session, or a shot of whiskey, and get a Prius, they go like 60 miles to a gallon! What I'm saying Nehi is if you found one, the keepers are few and far in between, don't let him just rot away. You go girl!! :kiss:him anyway! LOLOL :rock::banana::kiss:


You are a hoot, DIM! Smart, perceptive man, and a hoot all in one! Good combination ya got there.


----------



## Evons hubby

Fowler said:


> What does a gurl have to do to get a man to talk to her? They are either married and run like rabbits....or too scared to approach you.
> 
> Just trying to have a conversation with the opposite sex seems to complicated now.


You must be doing something wrong. I am happily married and talk to lots of women. They are my very favorite members of the opposite sex.


----------



## Fowler

Yvonne's hubby said:


> You must be doing something wrong. I am happily married and talk to lots of women. They are my very favorite members of the opposite sex.


I love when happly married men tell me I am doing something wrong, be cause they talk to lots of women......hahahaha!!!!


----------



## newfieannie

but the thing is DIM he may not be able to tolerate smoke. no matter if people avoid blowing smoke in your face etc. etc. for some of us it's a dealbreaker! just the way it is. jmo ~Georgia.


----------



## Evons hubby

Fowler said:


> I love when happly married men tell me I am doing something wrong, be cause they talk to lots of women......hahahaha!!!!


I was only really addressing that part about how married men "run like rabbits", which really isnt true. At least not in my case. Perhaps I could have been more helpful. I do talk to lots of women, but only certain types. Those that smile a lot, seem to be happy with who they are and are basically kind and sweet. There are some women that I will not strike up a conversation with.... those whose tatts are incorrectly spelled, have a nasty disposition, or frowny faces pasted on all the time. I dont know very many men, married or single, who are looking to have a conversation with a rattlesnake. I dont know you at all, you could well be the sweetest kindest gal on the block.... but its possible that you may be telegraphing other things unwittingly.


----------



## copperkid3

handymama said:


> Gettin creepy now.


****************************
fresh and extremely satisfying.:rock:


----------



## WhyNot

AmericanStand said:


> So please explain whats creepy and noncreepy?


Non-creepy = "Hello, my name is Bob"

Creepy = "Well helllllloooooo there hot mamma, if you were my woman I wouldn't let you out of the house with a booty like that" While looking you up and down and licking and smacking lips....possibly stroking their thigh "absentmindedly".

Non-creepy = "Nice car,how do you like it?"

Creepy = "How do I get me some of that?" While staring at my chest and licking their lips.

Non-creepy = "Howdy ma'am, this may be a little forward but a pretty woman like you all dressed up should not be pumping their own gas. Will you allow me the honor?"

Creepy = "I got something you can pump."




AmericanStand said:


> Just wondering if he was so good why didn't YOU ask HIM out?


Hello, Suspicious and Accusatory by Implication.
Uhm. I wasn't scoping anyone out, just got out of my car and was putting my debit card in the pump when he introduced himself. Besides that HE DID ASK me out so why in the heck do I need to do it right back?


----------



## Twp.Tom

These guys had no problem talking to the ladies* [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpFNC7puU2M[/ame]


----------



## LittleSister

lazyBum said:


> It's probably pretty funny when I'm standing there blushing saying duh um der uh... Does that count?
> 
> The problem is I've gone my whole life avoiding attention. Starting a conversation or wearing funny hats feels like being in a spotlight.


I feel your pain here, being very shy myself. 
My brother gave a shy friend some advice the other day when he was worried about going to a BBQ and missing the chance to talk to any ladies. He told him to bring a dog. Dogs (and especially puppies) are perfect ice breakers. Ladies come up to you to pet your dog, and start asking you about the dog, you answer and ask them if they have a dog, etc. Instant conversation. Even if nothing comes of it, its good practice.
If you don't have a dog, you could always borrow one.


----------



## handymama

Omg WhyNot I so wish you lived closer. I'm dying lmao.


----------



## WhyNot

handymama said:


> Omg WhyNot I so wish you lived closer. I'm dying lmao.


If you had a Prius you could get here quite economically.


----------



## handymama

However I have a Ford expedition. Oh well.


----------



## newfieannie

so how did it go WN? ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, doggon it, Did the hot dawg idea work, or was it dog gone lol. Mebbie thatsa the sub con reason I don't own a dog lol.


----------



## WhyNot

newfieannie said:


> so how did it go WN? ~Georgia.


Went fine, although I saw the eyes glaze over once he realized I had no intention of purchasing a television. I'm not sure why a lot of people get stuck on that LOL. We ended with a hug and a cheek kiss and the, "I'll call you". 

So we will see.

Meanwhile, I got a message from someone I had two dates with a while ago and he says he has time to date now (family stuff going on) and indicated he wanted to spend time so....I said he should meet me at the mud bog. I haven't heard from him since. LMAO

Again....we will see.


----------



## handymama

Why is everybody so hung up on tv? I don't have cable and really could give a crap less.
And what did I miss about hotdogs???


----------



## WhyNot

handymama said:


> Why is everybody so hung up on tv? I don't have cable and really could give a crap less.
> And what did I miss about hotdogs???


I don't know LOL It's funny that I had two tv comments/experiences shortly after each other though.

Not counting the guy at work. Guy 1: I'm sorry to hear that your bf broke up with you me: meh...it was only a couple of dates and he had to stretch to find something wrong Guy1: what do you mean? Me: He dumped me because I don't own a television. Guy2: You don't have a television? So, what do you do, you know...for like...entertainment? Me: I cannot discuss those sorts of things at work.



Oh and you will learn Bill's language soon... he's referring to someone's suggestion of LB taking a dog to a social gathering so women talk to him and he doesn't have to struggle with shyness and topics.


----------



## handymama

I don't wanna sit on my butt and watch tv, I wanna do stuff!
The inclusion of eating hotdogs is optional.


----------



## WhyNot

I've always enjoyed this sort of thing:

So what kinds of things do you like to do?
I draw the line at jumping out of things that are very high, running, and hurting animals and people.
Haha okay so you like getting out and doing things, do you ever just stay home?
Of course.
So what do you do at home?
You know, read, knit, maybe cook, meditate, do some crafts or something.
Oh so you like have to be doing something all the time. I like to just watch television.
You realize that watching television is....doing something, right?

I have always said I don't have a league. I'm starting to rethink that.


----------



## handymama

I'm not really against tv but I don't want to spend my life staring at the purdy pictures. Whether or not there's a dog...


----------



## WhyNot

I really don't think there is anything wrong with watching television at all. I watch TV programming...I just don't do it on a television and I do not pay for television service.

People are messed up and have permanently (it seems) made the watching of it into something completely non productive and that's not true.

If you do ANYTHING at all with the exclusion of all other responsibilities it's bad. 

And that is what it really boils down to. There is a stigma with watching television in that people decide that if you do that then NOTHING ELSE IN THE ENTIRE WORLD GETS DONE!

Not true. But it is true that a lot of people are addicted to television at the expense of other things they need to take care of.

So far with few exceptions, most people hear I don't OWN a tv so they assume I don't watch tv. Not true. I don't watch it a lot but I do.


----------



## Fowler

I must not be a good homesteader, I have a 65 inch flat screen with HD, surround sound .... oh and I got a new fridge and OMG!! running water to my house!!......now if I can just get my sheep to stop watching animal planet, drinking from the milk jug and learn how to knit their own wool.....life would be good!!


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> I must not be a good homesteader, I have a 65 inch flat screen with HD, surround sound .... oh and I got a new fridge and OMG!! running water to my house!!......now if I can just get my sheep to stop watching animal planet, drinking from the milk jug and learn how to knit their own wool.....life would be good!!


Hey...you told me you were Amish :grin:

LOL after I got back from your place I realized your "new" fridge is bigger than mine.....how did that happen? LOL But..yes...I know....and I know I know. And I know that you know that I know 
...I'm going to have another beer.....lol


----------



## handymama

I think I need one now lol.


----------



## Fowler

I am the new amish!! ..lol and I know you know, you know too much!!...I may have to chloroform you....lol!!!


----------



## handymama

Well when I get my prius I'm not stopping by fowlers house.


----------



## lazyBum

LittleSister said:


> I feel your pain here, being very shy myself.
> My brother gave a shy friend some advice the other day when he was worried about going to a BBQ and missing the chance to talk to any ladies. He told him to bring a dog. Dogs (and especially puppies) are perfect ice breakers. Ladies come up to you to pet your dog, and start asking you about the dog, you answer and ask them if they have a dog, etc. Instant conversation. Even if nothing comes of it, its good practice.
> If you don't have a dog, you could always borrow one.


A co-worker had a baby earlier this year. He was complaining about how much work the baby was. I told him I would babysit for free if I could take him to the park or the mall to pick up women. He never took me up on the offer. Lol


----------



## handymama

Well, babies ARE cuter than dogs...


----------



## newfieannie

I must say i watch tv a lot winter time . mostly TCM if theres a good movie on. I do other things though at the same time. read a book, knit socks etc. ~Georgia


----------



## handymama

Yea, that means you're not just sitting like a mindless zombie for hours. That's great.


----------



## FarmboyBill

HaNDYMAMA, wHATS THAT ABOUT YOU SAYIBNG YOUR EATING WEENIES IS OPTIONAL? LOL. Sorry bout the craps.

I havnt watched TV all summer. Now I only watch BBT so I can se Pennys BBs, and Person of interest.


----------



## FarmboyBill

After 34yrs, The TV cable fell off the atteniae. My reception at least on one channel is better than it ever was lol.


----------



## handymama

*Bangs head on wall*


----------



## FarmboyBill

yer learnin


----------



## sustainabilly

handymama said:


> Yea, that means you're not just sitting like a mindless zombie for hours. That's great.


This^^^^^ Yeah! It's nothing like sitting in front of the computer for hours, fooling around on some forum. ...Wait. Never mind


----------



## FarmboyBill

U right there Billy. Guess its slow withdraw from big screens


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Can I throw something out there?

Do men ever talk to women anymore?

What I am seeing is this:

Do men text? you bet
Do men instant message? yep
Do they message thru face book? Yep
Do they email? Well sure.

Face to face interaction? More so after some liquid courage BUT so that they can get the girls phone number / facebook page / instagram name / snap chat name.
Then all conversations take place via social media.
Is that the norm? 

To me, it's lame.

Maybe that's just where I live?
IDK?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes they do*. I can't help it-I talk*, I always have, and most likely always will. I think it is something that I picked up from my environment (Mom/Dad, community). I talk to Men, Women, Children, even animals sometimes. As long as I don't say something inappropriate, or offensive, I am normally well received. And for the most part, people talk back to me. Occasionally, when there is nobody around, I will have a chat with myself*( I know I'm crazy*) If You could walk along side me for a day in my travels-You would see-talking is alive and well, here in Ohio*-at least on my path's*.

I also enjoy listening*


----------



## FarmboyBill

I don't. Maybe its an age thing.


----------



## neverfear

When I talk to myself it's nice having someone that agrees with me.

:runforhills:


----------



## FarmboyBill

You agree with yourself?? Lucky you. Your better off than the bum that disagrees with me constantly.


----------



## AmericanStand

Twp.Tom said:


> ). I talk to Men, Women, Children, even animals sometimes. As long as I don't say something inappropriate, or offensive, I am normally well received. And for the most part, people talk back to me.


LOL I do that as well, worse yet as my Gf says I don't have a filter so sometimes I do say things others find offensive , I usually don't mean it that way and in real life people can usually SEE that.
Here in the written word not so much :shrug:

My GF is from inner city Indianapolis and when we are there she will follow me around explaining to people "He's from the country" with a shake of the head like that explains why I don't behave right!
Most people talk right back at me and when she explains they all have their little country connection.
"Its ok My uncle is a farmer like that' " Mom was born in Kentucky" etc.


----------



## Allen W

I talked to lady for awhile yesterday, she has a boyfriend and I'm married, waiting for rumors to start. Oh and she said she would make cookies if I brought her some eggs.


----------



## Evons hubby

Rumors are great.... Had a lady call today to offer condolences to my Yvonne.... seems as though my cancer has come back and I have passed away! :drum:


----------



## handymama

I like how you always call her "your" Yvonne. Very sweet!


----------



## Guest

Y'all worry to much, needlessly. If you got something to say, say it. It don't matter who's first. You gotta be friends before you can be lovers.


----------



## Allen W

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Rumors are great.... Had a lady call today to offer condolences to my Yvonne.... seems as though my cancer has come back and I have passed away! :drum:


 
There are always rumors, it's amazing what fun one can be up to and know nothing about it.

Then there is those people who shouldn't be allowed to take their imagination out and play with it, it's more then they can handle.


----------

